

Feds Seize Domain Names of Korean Movie Portals - nextparadigms
http://torrentfreak.com/feds-seize-domains-of-korean-movie-portals-111204/

======
jinushaun
How is James Bond IP a matter of national security?

~~~
wglb
I didn't see that in the article; I saw that _The Department of Justice (DOJ)
and Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE)_ was who did the seizure.

